# Grass or weed?



## Wabos42 (May 22, 2020)

In my nuclear waste dump of a back yard, this 'spot' grew in, seemingly from nowhere.
The area is within a section of yard that I overseeded with Maya Bermuda last spring - none of which ever came up.
Would be interested in know what it is.

Thanks


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Looks like a nutsedge lawn. Get in there and dig some intact roots up and take a picture over a piece of white paper.

Does it look like this upon closer inspection?

https://blogs.k-state.edu/turf/tag/yellow-nutsedge/


----------



## Wabos42 (May 22, 2020)

Looks similar but mine seems to have more purple in the root.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Something in me is still saying sedge. Have you been cutting it with regularity? I ask because sedge will produce seedheads if you let it go long enough without cutting it. This healthy patch of weeds seems like at some point would have shown those seedheads.


----------



## Wabos42 (May 22, 2020)

It seemingly appeared overnight. I have just started my mowing for the year and have cut this patch twice. Because it greened up faster than the Bermuda I assumed it was a weed of some sort.
I am probably going to nuke and sod the entire backyard if I can convince the boss to let me.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@mjh648 not nutsedge or any sedge. Sedge has a triangular leaf instead of rolled.

@BermudaBen Could this be the Maya?


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

g-man said:


> @mjh648 not nutsedge or any sedge. Sedge has a triangular leaf instead of rolled.


10-4! thanks. I was a little hesitant because it doesn't look exactly like my sedge.

sedge can still roll at the base though right ? https://www.spring-green.com/blog-closer-look-at-yellow-nutsedge/

My 2nd guess would be tall fescue.

https://forages.oregonstate.edu/tallfescuemonograph/Figure/5-3


----------

